# Thailand Taxation



## Cinderella1712 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I need to do some research on types of taxes in Thailand for my department.
Can someone explain me what exactly stamp duties are and when they apply? I know, that they are used for some instruments such as leases or transfer of lands, but also on purchase order for goods or services?
Secondyl, can you tell me how high import taxes are in Thailand (e.g. for importing raw materials)? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## cnx_bruce (Feb 2, 2010)

OK, who is "my department"? What form of business entity and does your company have official status with the Thai government, e.g. BOI approved?

If it is a German company then it is worth having a look at your country's BKK embassy web site to see what info they have available there for download. Some embassies, for example USA, have great reports available for free. It is also worth having a look at the Thai revenue dept web site (Redirect) if you haven't already. Also look at reports in the Thai Board of Investment web site.

For personal tax matters I always recommend ppl get hold of the Thailand Tax Guide produced by PriceWaterhouseCoopers. My book, see link below left, may also have some info of interest. The big multinational accounting companies produce detailed reports on Thailand tax issues for companies, but generally you must purchase these.


----------

